# Benelli M2



## Jody Hawk (May 16, 2009)

What's your thoughts on the Benelli M2 as a turkey gun? I'm wanting me another automatic. They think alot of em.

http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_m2.php


----------



## Arrow3 (May 16, 2009)

Im sure they are good guns but I don't see the need in paying that kind of price for a gun your gonna use 2 months out of the year....A 11-87 will do everything that gun will do...


----------



## Nitro (May 16, 2009)

I have an M1 and have killed quite a few with it.  I shoot a .660 Rhino and the Nitros (of course).

It is a light weight (compared to other semi autos) it's as tough a shotgun as I have found. If you don't want a new gun, a used M1 would be the ticket.

The main changes from the M1 to the M2 is a stainless steel recoil "plunger" system and spring in the buttstock, a longer choke tube system (Crio Choke) and a few cosmetic changes to the trigger assembly. 

The M2 also has the Comfort Tech" shock reducing" rubber in the stock and the recoil pad is different. (IMHO, I don't think the whole system cuts recoil much, that's a pad issue) and on an inertia operated gun, it's going to have more recoil than a gas operated gun- pure physics....

I will say this, I use my Benelli in some of the worst conditions possible during Waterfowl system and it's been a good one. Well worth the investment in my opinion.

Brandon told me all you need is a Red dot or other scope on your BPS.......... (I'm just saying...........) 

I have a friend in South Georgia who is selling the M2s for around $950.00 or so. If you are interested, I will find out for sure.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 16, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im sure they are good guns but I don't see the need in paying that kind of price for a gun your gonna use 2 months out of the year....A 11-87 will do everything that gun will do...



No different than spending all that money on a new bow that you use a few months a year and in a few years it depreciated to nothing. At least the Benelli holds it's value.


----------



## Nitro (May 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> No different than spending all that money on a new bow that you use a few months a year.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!

That's gonna leave a mark!!

Jody, check the swap and sell. There are M-1s and M-2s on there often. 

I've seen M-1s here for $650.00 and up.....I'd say that is a great price for a Black gun. Add $100-$150 for Camo.

Man, I would never try to talk a fella out of a new shotgun!! You can Rabbit, Dove and Quail hunt with it too..


----------



## Gadget (May 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> No different than spending all that money on a new bow that you use a few months a year and in a few years it depreciated to nothing. At least the Benelli holds it's value.


 


........ so so true!


and then, why buy a Hoyt when a Parker will do just fine.; unless you're getting them for Half Price.


If you get one, you HAVE to get the steady grip, I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Nitro (May 16, 2009)

Gadget said:


> ........ so so true!
> 
> 
> and then, why buy a Hoyt when a Parker will do just fine.; unless you're getting them for Half Price.
> ...



Don't forget the Rhino choke, A Docter Optic or Burris Fastfire as the sight system........

Jody finally jumped on the Nitro Team so he is set on ammo...

Go for it Jody!


----------



## dwills (May 16, 2009)

I bought my m2 brand new 3 years ago and I love it! I've put it through some tough conditions and I've never had any problems with it. I shoot an awesome pattern with a primos jellyhead and nitro ammo. Give it a shot, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 16, 2009)

Get it Jody!! A man can never have to many turkey guns!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 16, 2009)

Jody they are nice son of a guns!!!!!!!!!!! I want me one in 20ga..My buddy has one and its light as a feather and a turkey killing machine!!!!!!!!!  I have a M1 in a 12 ga  and its a nice gun also..


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 16, 2009)

If you bite the bullet and get one, be sure and let Gunn Doc check it and work on it fer ya and it he'll turn it into a killer fer shore!!


----------



## Toddmann (May 16, 2009)

I say get it. I have a m1 with a 24" barrell and my 9 year old shoots it with 3" mag hev-13 for turkey. The gun is super light and has never ever malfunctioned with me and I shoot it lots during dove and duck season. My 9 year old using the standard benelli full choke shot his 1st 2 longbeards with it @37 and 40 yds. He told me after that 2nd longbeard that that was gonna be his gun from now on so I guess I will have to buy myself one soon.


----------



## jclark (May 16, 2009)

+1 for M2, 24", indian creek, hevi-13 /2 oz. 6's...it's like wearin' nothin at all...


----------



## mr4shootin (May 16, 2009)

A 20" M2 will probably be my next gun purchase.


----------



## short stop (May 19, 2009)

I d actually    like to have one myself in 20 ga  Jody ..

  Yall can   have those  dang mule   kickers 12s  no matter who makes  'em  ..

  I m going to sell   that  Bazooka''935 ''  mossberg  I  picked up this  yr ..  I  swore I d kill  1 bird with it--I did .  I  realized   what   I missed  totin 12s ---uh  nothin ....lol 

 So  Ill settle  for  a 20   , but   if they  made that  joker in .410 !  man that would be oh  so nice ...


----------



## Ronbow (May 19, 2009)

*I wouldn" trade my M1 for nutttin, the most rugged shotgun I"ve ever owned Iv"e had them all. But the resale alone says it all!!!!!!!!!!!!   Says Ronbow*


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2009)

Get one Jody.  You will love it.  I've got a M2 12 ga. with a 21" barrel that is a dream to carry.  I also have a M2 20 ga. with a 24" barrel and a M2 12 ga. with a 26" barrel.  All are camo and really easy to carry all day.  If it was just going to be my turkey gun I'd get the steady grip as Rick mentioned.  I've got the steady grip on my SBE 2 and love it.


----------



## bangbird (May 19, 2009)

I love my M2.....


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 19, 2009)

I have a LH 12 & a RH 20, can't go wrong with an M2. If there is a better made gun, it isn't sold in America.

              BOB


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> I have a LH 12 & a RH 20, can't go wrong with an M2. If there is a better made gun, it isn't sold in America.
> 
> BOB




I agree. 

 contacted Benelli about making a LH M2 in 20Ga, told me it was in the works, have a LH SBE II and M2 in 12ga, love the steadygrip for turkey hunting.


----------



## dognducks (May 19, 2009)

I heard a Charles Daly out performes the M2.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2009)

dognducks said:


> I heard a Charles Daly out performes the M2.


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2009)

dognducks said:


> I heard a Charles Daly out performes the M2.


----------



## MKW (May 19, 2009)

*yep*



dognducks said:


> I heard a Charles Daly out performes the M2.



It does! The stock on the Daly is a little wider, so it makes a better boat paddle.


Mike


----------



## Toddmann (May 19, 2009)

u better have your hearing checked.


----------



## Labsforducks (May 19, 2009)

M2 is the way to go.  I have shot many types of shotshells through it hasnt had a single misfire.  Makes a difference when a turkey is 12 yds from you.  Just ask a fellow hunter of mine that had a nice tom out front strutting his tail off and his 11-87 misfired!  I have put mine through all types of weather conditions and she's still knocking feathers from them.  Go get ya a M2 money well spent!

As for the Charles Daly comment,  I hope that was the Joke Of The Day!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 19, 2009)

Charles Daley??? I guess it would be better than a sling shot & a rock, but not much better.

                     BOB


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 19, 2009)

The M2's are great guns. I don't think you would be disapointed. It's going to perform. It's just if you want to spend the money or not on a new one.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 19, 2009)

Gadget, A LH 20??? I just got off the phone with the Customer Service Manager at Nelli. He would like to know who at Benelli told you about the LH 20. There's nothing in the works for a LH 20 that he has heard & he would have one of the first to know from the staff meetings. He said that he doesn't think they will ever make one, even tho they get a lot of request for them. Time will tell.

                                BOB


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Gadget, A LH 20??? I just got off the phone with the Customer Service Manager at Nelli. He would like to know who at Benelli told you about the LH 20. There's nothing in the works for a LH 20 that he has heard & he would have one of the first to know from the staff meetings. He said that he doesn't think they will ever make one, even tho they get a lot of request for them. Time will tell.
> 
> BOB




It was on the Benelli forum, was last year sometime, you might be able to go over there and find the thread, but you know how things go on forums........


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 19, 2009)

I've had a 21" barrel M1 since 1998.  It is definitely top notch.

The Super Black Eagle seems to get all the "press" but the M1 is the superior turkey gun.


----------



## Evilbendy (Jul 21, 2009)

*M2 Scope Mount*

Anyone know of any trouble drilling/tapping a M2 for a turkey scope?  I'm interested in the TruGlo Gobbler Stopped.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Gadget (Jul 21, 2009)

Evilbendy said:


> Anyone know of any trouble drilling/tapping a M2 for a turkey scope?  I'm interested in the TruGlo Gobbler Stopped.  Any thoughts?




no problem


----------



## Tommy Walton (Jul 21, 2009)

*Benelli*

Jody,
 I purchased a M-2 last year in 26inch and had The "GUN DOCTOR"doctor it up.All I can say it is BAD TO THE BONE! I put a burris speed dot scope and rhino choke and shoot heavy 13 3inch #6's 2oz.Doc sent a pie plate back to me were he patterned and it had 348 pellets in the plate from 40 yards out.Best money I ever spent!


----------



## Evilbendy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Scope mount*



Gadget said:


> no problem



Are you saying the scope can be mounted without the extra metal inserts in the tap holes?


----------



## Evilbendy (Jul 21, 2009)

*M2 tuneup*



Tommy Walton said:


> Jody,
> I purchased a M-2 last year in 26inch and had The "GUN DOCTOR"doctor it up.All I can say it is BAD TO THE BONE! I put a burris speed dot scope and rhino choke and shoot heavy 13 3inch #6's 2oz.Doc sent a pie plate back to me were he patterned and it had 348 pellets in the plate from 40 yards out.Best money I ever spent!



Pretty impressive.  Are you talking about the Gun Doctor in Roselle, IL?
Also, do you know if they put extra inserts in the tap holes?


----------



## Tommy Walton (Jul 21, 2009)

Evilbendy said:


> Pretty impressive.  Are you talking about the Gun Doctor in Roselle, IL?
> Also, do you know if they put extra inserts in the tap holes?



I am talking about Curtis Wilbanks in Eastanollee,Ga.He can do it all!And he is very reasonable in price.Check out his web site.He is the real deal!
www.guncustomizing.com


----------



## Gadget (Jul 21, 2009)

Evilbendy said:


> Are you saying the scope can be mounted without the extra metal inserts in the tap holes?




If you do it properly you don't need inserts.


Gun Docc did my SBEII and BPS, said he could do my M2 as well but think I'm gonna keep my M2 a wing gun.



Here you can see them with Docter sights, both guns have been fully Docterized..........by Gun Docc and Docter optic......

They stay in Turkey mode 365, dedicated Turkey guns, just had them both "Direct mounted" with a Burris Aluminum Base a couple weeks ago, the whole deal now only weighs 2-3 ounces, less than half what it was with the old weaver style base and rail !!!


----------



## Evilbendy (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pictures! And that's the direction I'm heading with my M2 - a dedicated, 24/7, turkey gun.

I followed the link to Wilbanks Gun Repair and left a message.  I looking forward to a response.


----------



## Evilbendy (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the lead.  I went to the site and left a message.


----------



## tennesseetom (Jul 23, 2009)

Just finished my 3rd season with an M2 20 ga.   single season G slams the first 2 years.  Will do the job you want it to do.  Very effective to 40 yds.  IC choke and Hevi 13 #6 patterns very well on the guns I have.  26" barrels.

For you folk mentioning getting a 20 ga - do it you will love it.  Great dove gun as well.  No reason it would not serve one well in a duck pit or timber. Course as Nash said:  "never believed in sending a boy out to do a man's job", hence the old 870 is a hard ducking gun to beat.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 24, 2009)

Evilbendy said:


> Thanks for the lead.  I went to the site and left a message.




Give him some time, he stays busy. He's got three more of my guns right now and I'm bringing him another next week.


----------

